# JL HD 900/5 - One channel cutting in and out



## swargolet (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm using an HD 900/5 to power a 12w6v2 and my components (active). The front left tweeter will sometimes cut in and out. It doesn't happen all the time though which is odd. I have yet to find a way to consistently reproduce the problem, although I know for a fact it is this specific channel on the amp and not a different component.

Here are some things that seem to go hand in hand with the problem:
- If the volume is lower, it won't cut out as often as if the volume is high. Although I know it isn't a power issue. 
- Certain frequencies seem to cause it to happen more. I can be on one song and not have any problem and then another song will have it non-stop.
- Seems to happen only after I've been playing music for awhile.
- If any other channel is working harder such as the sub, it does NOT affect this channel's problem.
- Going over bumps doesn't make the problem worse. So that removes the possibility of a loose wire.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

have you switch the speaker wires to make sure it isnt the particular driver?


----------



## swargolet (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes. I have switched the speaker wires and the problem moves over to the right Tweeter. I have also switched the inputs and the problem stays with the left tweeter.


----------



## swargolet (Jul 16, 2010)

Any other ideas?

One thing I should note is that my tweeters are Focal TN53K which are 8ohm. The JL HD amps are 1.5-4ohm amps. Could this cause a problem?

I'm going to try swapping the mid and tweeter outputs this afternoon and see if I get the problem with my 2ohm mids.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Running @ 8ohm will actually put less stress on the amplifier. I highly doubt that is contributing to the issue.


----------



## swargolet (Jul 16, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Running @ 8ohm will actually put less stress on the amplifier. I highly doubt that is contributing to the issue.


That is actually what I assumed, I just didn't know if since the HD amps provide the same power between 2-4 ohms, if that portion of the amp didn't like the 8 ohm load. 
I was also thinking that since it only happens over a certain frequency range that impedance could be playing a role in the issue. I just don't know enough about these HD amps to know if that could be a problem.


----------



## Jl Nel (May 22, 2013)

This is also happening to me. Hertz HSK 165 front and rear and 2 8w3v3 in a micro sub box with a 900/5. Same front left tweeter. Did you ever figure it out? I used 4 Gauge wire and JL rca's. With the 60 amp fuse they recommend. Maybe its the crossover on the comp? Any input is helpful. Thanks


----------



## swargolet (Jul 16, 2010)

Jl Nel said:


> This is also happening to me. Hertz HSK 165 front and rear and 2 8w3v3 in a micro sub box with a 900/5. Same front left tweeter. Did you ever figure it out? I used 4 Gauge wire and JL rca's. With the 60 amp fuse they recommend. Maybe its the crossover on the comp? Any input is helpful. Thanks



I never figured this out and still have the issue. I'm running active, so there is no crossover after the amp. If you are running passive and have the woofer/tweeter/crossover all on one channel but only the tweeter is cutting out, then it isn't your amp.


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

I also have a similar signal cut-off issue on the sub channel only of my HD 900/ 5 although its not really a problem , it does bother some. But it only happens when the vehicle is not running/ completely turned on, it cuts that channel out when the car is off but the radio on for long periods of time , which i believe is a "low voltage detection mode " that this amps have ?? Anyways this could be ur problem or the amp itself might need some repair. 
I'm also running fully active so each channel is powering a single driver. 2- tweeter, 2-midwoofer, 1-subwoofer.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I had the sub cutting off issue with mine. Replacing the battery cured the problem for good. It was happening pretty often with the old tired Optima and has been trouble free for a year with the DieHard Platinum.

This amp has also lost a channel. One of my tweeters were scratchy and I thought it was blown. I had two unused channels so I switched the tweeters over to those and they're fine. I bought this amp used so I don't know the history.


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

^^ I had taught it was the amp going to protection mode or over heating, bad channel or something , I've only had it for a couple of months so barley getting to know it this amplifier, if it continues to cut off at the sub channel I now know to replace the battery. Thanks a lot for info BuickGN!

As far as a tweeter or mid channel , all of those are working just fine so far but since you guys are having trouble with one of those channels dying it will most likely happen to me (knock on wood I don't go thru this) and if it does happen , it does it while I'm still under the one year warranty thru JL Audio.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Give our technical department a call. We will help you troubleshoot the problem.

1-888-JLAUDIO in the US

or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

ecobass said:


> ^^ I had taught it was the amp going to protection mode or over heating, bad channel or something , I've only had it for a couple of months so barley getting to know it this amplifier, if it continues to cut off at the sub channel I now know to replace the battery. Thanks a lot for info BuickGN!
> 
> As far as a tweeter or mid channel , all of those are working just fine so far but since you guys are having trouble with one of those channels dying it will most likely happen to me (knock on wood I don't go thru this) and if it does happen , it does it while I'm still under the one year warranty thru JL Audio.


To be a little more specific, mine would lose the sub channel if I was listening to music with the engine off and then started the engine. At the time the battery was weak, the starter turned the engine over noticeably slower than what it should have. Occasionally the sub channel would be missing during a normal start but the battery was pretty bad. I agree with Manville to call the tech line. I would check all of your connections before replacing the battery.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I had a thermal issue at a show, when I left my system playing at low volume and my charger got switched to trickle instead of full charge. Caused the amps to get really hot.
After that I had a very similar problem, left channel only would cut out intermittently and I couldnt reproduce the problem whenever I wanted, so it was random.
it was running bridged 8ohm.

Talked with JL, got an RA , sent it in and in a very quick turn around, have had no issues with the new amp.
JL stands behind their products with very good support


----------



## Jl Nel (May 22, 2013)

The subs cutting out are due too not enough juice coming from the battery. Mr. Cole at Jl assured me of this. (Eric is a great help, if I may add.) I believe it's the amp due too the channel cutting out and not just the tweeter. I will be taking it back to my local shop which is a Jl authorized warranty center. He said if we had too we would send the amp out for repair. I'm happy to hear this because I didn't even purchase the amp from them. B.T.W. I did buy the amp from a local dealer, not the Internet. Thank GOD for that. If I would have purchased it online from a non approved dealer I would have received an amp with no S/N which is how Jl distinguishes the difference ( I believe). I want too Thank all you're suggestions. I'm happy I can go on a forum and hear other people have the same issues as me. Thanks You all for you're comments. JL Nel


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> I had a thermal issue at a show, when I left my system playing at low volume and my charger got switched to trickle instead of full charge. Caused the amps to get really hot.
> After that I had a very similar problem, left channel only would cut out intermittently and I couldnt reproduce the problem whenever I wanted, so it was random.
> it was running bridged 8ohm.
> 
> ...


That would explain both of my issues. I was told the early ones would shut the sub channel down on turn on if voltage was too low. They stayed off until you power cycled it. The one channel I had the tweeters on would cut out and get static intermittently but I let the battery nearly die and sometimes even ran it all the way down with the system playing. I feel better knowing it was probably user error.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> I had a thermal issue at a show, when I left my system playing at low volume and my charger got switched to trickle instead of full charge. Caused the amps to get really hot.
> After that I had a very similar problem, left channel only would cut out intermittently and I couldnt reproduce the problem whenever I wanted, so it was random.
> it was running bridged 8ohm.
> 
> ...


Going thru the same ordeal - took care of me in no time - give em a call.


----------



## swargolet (Jul 16, 2010)

I actually don't experience the issue with the car off, which seems odd to me. It really only shows up with the car on. It also happens with certain songs a lot more than others. Lately it's been getting worse with the tweeter cutting out completely when I have it above a certain volume. 
I spoke with a JL authorized dealer this past weekend and can have it sent to JL for repair. I'll probably also call JL to see if we can track down a potential problem.


----------



## Jl Nel (May 22, 2013)

msmith said:


> Give our technical department a call. We will help you troubleshoot the problem.
> 
> 1-888-JLAUDIO in the US
> 
> or e-mail [email protected]


Hello msmith. The problem has been troubleshooted. It's the front left channel going bad. What's the process when it comes to having a defective amp from the manufacture. Does it get swapped out for a new amp or does it get repaired. It would be a very sad situation if you pay 1000.00 dollars for a new 900/5. Than to find out its defective and all they offer is a repair. Thanks for ur input. Nel


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Whether it is repaired or replaced depends on various circumstances and is at our discretion, per the warranty policy. I can't give you a definitive answer, but you can certainly state your case when you ask for a return authorization to send it in. 

Sorry for the hassle.


----------



## Jl Nel (May 22, 2013)

I should have went with my gut. When I purchased the amp the box was opened. But I looked very carefully at the S/N's as well as the terminals it it all looked fine. I also purchased it from a very well known JL dealer. Well I hope this all get resolved and I can start enjoying my system. Thank You.


----------



## Jl Nel (May 22, 2013)

Jl Nel said:


> I should have went with my gut. When I purchased the amp the box was opened. But I looked very carefully at the S/N's as well as the terminals it it all looked fine. I also purchased it from a very well known JL dealer. Well I hope this all get resolved and I can start enjoying my system. Thank You.


Update.


I'm happy to say. The shop is very kind and is swapping out my amp for a new one. To be honest they surprised me with this action. I did not even purchase this amp from them. But they still made this happen for me. Their customer service is second to none! B.T.W. I hope in the future JL will put in place a policy which will provide at least a 60 day over the counter swap new for new. Thanks Nel


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Jl Nel said:


> Update.
> 
> 
> I'm happy to say. The shop is very kind and is swapping out my amp for a new one. To be honest they surprised me with this action. I did not even purchase this amp from them. But they still made this happen for me. Their customer service is second to none! B.T.W. I hope in the future JL will put in place a policy which will provide at least a 60 day over the counter swap new for new. Thanks Nel


That's great to hear! While we can't compel shops to provide that service, we certainly encourage it, and the smart ones know how it can create a customer for life.

:thumbsup:


----------



## swargolet (Jul 16, 2010)

Bumping this again because my replacement JL amp that I got last year is having the same exact issue but now it is the front left woofer. I verified it is the amp by doing the same process I did last time by switching the speaker wire outputs and RCA inputs to see if it would switch sides. 

Is this a common issue with these amps or something? My battery is strong and I dont show any substantial voltage drops. I can consistently reproduce this issue with certain songs and always above the same volume. This is getting quite frustrating. It isn't like I'm cranking the gains up and listening at insane volumes either.


----------

